# Big 12Inch Tires



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

are there any good tires out there that are bigger than 28's for a 12 inch rim. i want some bigger tires but i really dont want to buy rims.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

29.5 outlaws and swamplights and i believe you can get 30 mudlights in a 12'' rim


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

you are correct on all of those


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup all of those you can get with a 12" wheel


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok thanks. i guess ill have to go with the 30 inch mudlites if i do something. i like the wide 12 inch tires in the back.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man if you wanna upgrade to a 14 in wheel i got some 30 mud lites that have a lot of tread left ...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont really want to spend that much. If i get 14s ill end up getting some 32s. and i dont even know if they would fit


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

they might i've seen people with them on there rides not a lot of lift


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ how much for the lites??


----------

